# Work or Volunteer



## OCDT.Wannabe (24 Feb 2012)

Hey guys I hope your application process is goin' great.  ;D
Quick question,
I have the choice between Volunteering (for a month in the summer), which is a conservation place and we plant trees and stuff and it's really nice I've done it before,
and work (which also the same month in the summer), which is a warehouse and I'll be packing and storing boxes (pretty lame) but I'll get paid.
My friends are killing me for even thinking about volunteering and consider me lucky for getting the job offer.
I want to know which does the Forces prefer more.
..
..
I am all open to criticism  :

PS. Does RMC accept Grade 12 summer courses (namely ENG 12), because if it doesn't this question is solved.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (24 Feb 2012)

Take what I have to say with the appropriate condiment

Does either position offer the potential for demonstrating leadership?


----------



## canada94 (24 Feb 2012)

My personal choice would be the job. Getting a job tends to be more difficult then finding a place to volunteer. (In my personal happenings anyways)

Take a trip down to a local church, charity, thrift store etc, and see if you can get a place to volunteer there.

Another suggestion, is if you are near a "big brothers, big sisters", need to be 18 and all, however large potential to show leadership through that program, good luck.

Mike


----------

